#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Υδραυλικά >  > > >  >  >  Διαστασιολόγηση δεξαμενών βάσει πληθυσμού

## Evan

Που μπορώ να βρω στοιχεία για την κατανάλωση νερού ανά ατόμο σε κατοικία για διαστασιολόγηση δεξαμενής νερού σε περιοχή που δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο;
Ομοίως για την κατανάλωση νερού για άρδευση γκαζόν

----------


## Evan

για το καλοκαίρι έχει προσαύξηση αν θυμάμαι καλά;

υποθέτω πως η κατανάλωση δεν είναι ίση με την παραγωγή λυμάτων σωστά;

----------


## Evan

το δα απλά αφού η δεξαμενή δεν είναι για πόσιμο νερό και μαγείρεμα περιορίζεται στα 160 λίτρα

----------


## Evan

δεν κατάλαβα τι αναγωγή θα κάνω αφού ο πίνακας μιλάει για κατανάλωση ανά άτομο; αν έχω πληθυσμό 10 τότε 10χ200=2000λ/ημέρα σωστά;

Για τις αρδεύσεις θα κοιτάξω αύριο το βιβλίο της Βαμβακερίδου φαντάζομαι θα το χει

ο Αφτιάς στο βιβλίο υδρεύσεων δίνει 100-132λ/ημ/κάτοικο αλλά είναι του '92 το βιβλίο....

----------


## Evan

το 300-600 resident type συμπίπτει με αυτά που αναφέρει στο βιβλίο του ο Κουτσογιάννης

@rigid 180 βγάζει

στο 300 προσανατολίζομαι να σου πω την αλήθεια+άρδευση

----------

